# Hs1332tas auger noise



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

So I just got a hs1332tas dropped off yesterday. I didn't realize how much faster the auger rotates over other brands. It's also nice the unit has a smaller footprint than the 32" simplicity sig. pro I had as it fits in the garage better. I do have a question though. 

When the auger is engaged there is a slight unexpected squeal type noise. It's about a half second long or so. It sounds like maybe the auger shaft is slipping over auger drive shaft until it hits the sheer pin. 

I don't want to have the dealer get it as with my luck it will snow on the next day. The unit might just need to be used to get grease spread around. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

My guess is that the squeal you hear, is actually the belt engaging the auger pulley. 

It may take a few times of engaging it to wear off any sort of glaze or smoothness that has formed on a factory new belt. 

I'd give it the season, and if it no better by the end, give the dealer a call, as long as no other problems creep up.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I wouldn't worry. That is just the sound of a fresh new belt adjusted to right where it should be.

I look for that sound when I do belts. It tells me it has no slip and no oil or grease or anything on the pulley.

Try engaging the auger real slow. You probably won't hear it.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks guys I will try that. Wasn't worried more annoyed. It didn't sound like a belt but it could be.


----------



## Hodge (Jan 2, 2014)

I bought a HSS928WC about a month ago. I noticed the same thing. A loud squeal/chirp when engaging the auger. I called the dealer to inquire. He said it was normal and not to worry. Also, if you check out any videos on YouTube of guys blowing snow with a Honda, you can hear the same noise.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

mine 1132 had it as well... be gone soon.


----------

